# Winter skin and health care?



## SAHmommylove (Sep 15, 2015)

Since we're approaching winter and it's almost time to take out the winter clothes, I was wondering what you mommas suggest/prefer for keeping colds and flus, dry/chapped skin, and other winter ailments out of your home. I have a 23 month old DD and we both love playing outside especially in the snow/ during fall and winter, and I find my DD and I both get very dry/chapped lips and hands, and DD gets chapped cheeks, and her upper lip sometimes gets pretty red from a runny nose/ lip licking. we also are obviously plagued by winter cods and flus, which are no fun for anyone. we use medicated lip balm for lips, and for colds and flus our usual remedies, but I definitely would love suggestions!


----------



## Twitchetts (Sep 29, 2015)

I would love to see what everyone's suggestions are as well. We added essential oils to our home, last season, and it did help. I mostly use Thieves, Eucalyptus, Lavender, and Lemon. The chapped skin is one that we just started dealing with at the end of last season. So finding a good remedy for that would be nice.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Subbing for suggestions. My older one's eczema is already flaring, and she gets sores in the corner of her mouth as well. The baby's legs were chapped last year and already look dry this year. We're actually using Vaseline at the moment because we suspected a salicylate sensitivity and eliminated a bunch of stuff for my older one. Obviously not my top choice


----------



## freidariviere (Oct 19, 2015)

1. Drink water … 

Hydrate your skin from within by drinking lots of water. Carry a bottle with you when you go outside. Herbal tea is also great when it’s really cold. Your skin will soon have a healthy glow. So drink up and don’t let your skin go thirsty. 



2. Humidifier … 

One good option would be to put moisture back into the air. A humidifying system can help your skin remain supple instead of cracked and dry. You can buy a system from your local drug store. 

3. Exfoliate … 

A good boy scrub and facial exfoliant can help remove dead skin cells from your body. Add this to your cleansing routine once a week. Not only will you feel fresh but your skin will be free from all that old dry cells. Now you’re ready to moisturize! 



4. Oil based moisturizer … 

This will help protect your skin from moisture loss. Choose one that comes in an ointment form as it will contain 80% oil. Creams and lotions may tend to dry out the skin rather than keep it moisturized and soft. 



5. Sunscreen … 

Don’t say goodbye to your sunscreen just because summer is over. Before you leave your house, apply a sunscreen with at least an SPF of 15 or more. This will protect your skin from the elements. Alternatively, choose a product can combines a sunscreen with a moisturizer. 

6. Gloves … 

It’s simple but it works! Why expose your hands to the cold. Choose a good quality pair that does not irritate the skin. If you’re allergic 
to wool, wear a cotton mitten underneath. It will help keep your hands dry and warm. 

7. Flaxseed oil … 

Although it doesn’t taste very great flaxseed oil can moisturize your body from the inside. Since it is rich in vital fatty acids it can do a lot for your overall health. It is available in oil form as well as in capsule form. 

8. Oil bath … 

Now how does a jojoba oil or sweet almond bath sound to you? Relaxing isn’t it! You don’t have to keep these for holidays. Nourish you skin by adding a few drops of these oils into your every day bath. It will do wonders for your skin. 

9. No blow dry … 

Yes, sadly so. The blow drier is not your friend in winter. Try the tousled look or the wavy style this winter. Hot air dries out your scalp and can irritate your skin as well. So give the blow drier a miss this cold season. 

10. Don’t lick … 

… your lips we mean. If you do, you’ll only chap your lips even more. Keep a lip balm in your purse and apply it when you’re tempted!


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

i second the jojoba oil or sweet almond oil but use those on your skin instead of lotion. oils are heavier but keep the moisture in and create a better barrier than lotion. beeswax based balms and lanolin are also good for lips and mouth corners bc you don't have to worry about your lo licking it. Personally, id stay away from vaseline and any other petroleum product.


----------



## SAHmommylove (Sep 15, 2015)

loving the suggestions ladies, thx so much! i forgot to mention that we got a good blistex lip balm/ sunscreen that lo loves (spf 15, blistex fruit smoothies) but the only problem is that she likes the taste and it makes her lips worse, since she licks it off, lol, but i do use it on cheeks and noses. water is a great idea, we always have some outside with us, in fact LO once lost a water bottle in the snow until spring! i also totally stay away from petroleum, but i get how desperate a situation you're in, newmamalizzy. have you tried just regular moisturizer on your littlest one's legs? and for your oldest, are her mouth sores cold sores?


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

SAHmommylove said:


> loving the suggestions ladies, thx so much! i forgot to mention that we got a good blistex lip balm/ sunscreen that lo loves (spf 15, blistex fruit smoothies) but the only problem is that she likes the taste and it makes her lips worse, since she licks it off, lol, but i do use it on cheeks and noses. water is a great idea, we always have some outside with us, in fact LO once lost a water bottle in the snow until spring! i also totally stay away from petroleum, but i get how desperate a situation you're in, newmamalizzy. have you tried just regular moisturizer on your littlest one's legs? and for your oldest, are her mouth sores cold sores?


I used to use the same blistex until i read this. Its an incredible resource if you're ever wondering about the safety of ingredients in cosmetics.

http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/product/617731/Blistex_Fruit_Smoothies_Lip_Protectant%3B%3BSunscreen%2C_SPF_15/

After reading that, we switched to burt bees with far less concerning ingredients. Anyways, from one mom to another, i just wanted to pass the information along, especially since your lo, like all kids, likes to lick it off.


----------



## HOMER (Sep 19, 2015)

before taking a bath or shower rub honey all your body.leave it for 5-10 minute .apply warm coconut oil all over your body before going to sleep or Apply coconut oil on your dry skin after you take a bath or shower.aloe Vera zel also help to dry or irritate skin. cucumber is extremely beneficial for treating dry skin. Cucumber naturally moisturizes dry skin and also lightens skin tone.


----------



## SeaChelle (Sep 21, 2015)

I make a body butter out of coconut and cocoa butter that I use on my kids over the winter. I also second the moistuerizer before the bath idea and use coconut oil before bathing them. For their faces I use a face balm with beeswax. I used to add essential oils to these but can no longer afford them...
Lastly as gross as it might sound I sometimes use cod liver oil on their faces, I find it very nourishing due to the high levels of vitamin a and d. However it is quite awful smelling and my kids will only let me use it n them when they have colds and can not smell it. Even the flavored varieties they can smell. But it works amazing compared to any plant based product! My favorite diaper cream I used to make was out of cod liv oil, calanduela and plantain but it left quite a funk in some of the diapers that never washed out without stripping.


----------

